# Just took RHIT Exam



## jennylynh (Feb 28, 2012)

And I have to wait 2-3 months for the results since they are in a beta period!!  It was ok, personally I didn't think the new test format was that different from the study guide from last year.  Pray for me!


----------



## JudyW (Feb 28, 2012)

jennylynh said:


> And I have to wait 2-3 months for the results since they are in a beta period!!  It was ok, personally I didn't think the new test format was that different from the study guide from last year.  Pray for me!



Will keep you in my prays and hope you passed.  Let us know when you hear and good luck.


----------



## jennylynh (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Judy!


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 29, 2012)

jennylynh said:


> And I have to wait 2-3 months for the results since they are in a beta period!!  It was ok, personally I didn't think the new test format was that different from the study guide from last year.  Pray for me!



Wishing you luck Jennylynh .

Please come back to let us know!


----------



## jmistry (Mar 7, 2012)

*jmistry*

i will keep u in my prayer 
also if you can let me know what kind of exam is very hard because i would like to take too.  i took one in 1998 but i did not made it.  so i want to retake rhit. if you have any info could u able to share with me. thanks. 

jay mistry 
jay3173@gmial.com


----------

